# He Loved Me More



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Tonight I set my heart free, after 12 years, 6 months, and 4 days of partnership.

All I have to share for right now is some words that came to me while I was, of all things, sitting in a parking lot waiting for AAA to come jump start my van.

But they were written for my boy. My soul. My everything.










"What do you do when your dog grows old? When his feet are tired and the pads are worn? When your words of praise are muffled in his ears, and his eyes are milky from their years of use?
When his face is grizzled and his color isn't as vibrant?

You love him. 

You rub the feet that dutifully carried him by your side. 
You speak your praises more loudly, so everybody else can hear the words that he can't. 
You guide him the way he has guided you, and prevent him from getting lost as you were before he came along. 
You kiss his muzzle and admire the wisdom that has beset him in his later years. 

And when it comes time to put him to his final rest, knowing that an irreplaceable part of your heart will follow him, you will do so knowing that you loved him. 

And he loved you more."

S Konzert vom Drachenberg CD RN CGC TC
Service Dog, Life Changer...Forever Strauss

04/13/2004-10/17/2016

You loved me more.


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss :'(


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss of your beloved Strauss.


----------



## Ricardo Moutinho (Aug 20, 2016)

I can´t describe what i felt and feel when i read this post... I own Kaiser, he´s 4 months old now....i can´t imagine what will be like to lose him...

Be strong my friend....i feel "small" now...

RIP gorgeous Strauss....

;(


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  Rest In Peace Strauss...


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

My heart hurts for you. You will see your beloved friend again one day and until then, cherish your memories. Run free, sweet boy!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

So sorry for your loss. I have been partnered with a service dog for the past 9 years....I know the bond. It is hard to explain how much I feel I owe my life to mine. 

What a gift they give us


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

My condolences on your loss. The pain never leaves!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. May Strauss rest in peace. 

Your words are a beautiful tribute to such a handsome dog who was by your side for over a decade. He will be waiting for you at the bridge young and whole. He knew he was loved here.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I am soooo sorry. I know that he was a wonderful partner and friend.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So very sorry for the loss of your boy


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

My heart hurts for your loss.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

So sorry for your loss. Take comfort in the fact that you gave him a long and happy life.
RIP.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss. R.I.P Strauss :'(


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Your words touched my heart, how beautifully written. I'm so very sorry for your loss. it's always too soon.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss of Strauss. Our dogs are often more then just pets they help us get through the rough times in life. They help us get on a new exciting path or just have a constant friend to share a new path with. It is incredibly heartbreaking and painful when it is time to leave us. You have given Strauss a wonderful life -you will meet again. One day at a time.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

My heart goes out to you. I am so sorry for your loss. Such a beautiful and touching tribute you wrote for your boy. RIP Strauss.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

I am so sorry! Your words brought tears to my eyes. Beautifully said!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh Jackie, I'm sorry.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow. This made me cry. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Jackie, I am so very sorry for your loss. What a wonderful partnership you two had. He opened such a world up for you.
Sheilah


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

That was a beautiful reflection of a full and complete life that you shared together. Aging seniors teach us so much and as difficult as it is to experience those last few years, I feel that it is a humbling honor to care for them as they did us.

May you find strength in your memories. RIP Strauss


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh my... such a true and moving tribute to a beautiful partner. I just loved it. Rejoice in the times you spent together and the wonderful life you gave each other. Everyone here feels your pain, so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

So sorry for your lost.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss. :crying:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am so sorry. What a beautiful tribute you wrote for him. It made me cry for the ones I have lost as well. It is true that part of your heart leaves you when they do. I have felt that when I held WD as he departed. I wanted to go with him for a brief moment. That feeling still aches. Heal well.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Jackie, please know that so many of us on this forum know exactly what you are feeling, because we have gone through it way too many times. I'm 70, and have had GSDs all my life, so I KNOW what it took for you to do right by him. And I know what's in your heart now. I'm not as gifted in expressing it, though. I'm going to save your post, your lovely heart-felt words, for they express exactly how I will feel when my two (probably my last) live to the end of their time with me.

Love to you, dear sister.
Susan


----------

